# Joke - probably offensive - report.



## kc10 (Jan 28, 2010)

Before Paddy died in a diving accident in Aberdeen (Mandy) he and Mick we walking along a road when Mick stops Paddy suddenly. 

Mick: Is that Sh*te on the road there Paddy?
Paddy: Not sure let me have a closer look. 

Paddy moves in closer. 

Paddy: It looks like sh*te. 
Mick: You sure?
Paddy: Well no.

So Paddy sticks his finger in it and has a sniff. 

Paddy: Phew! It smells like shi*te. 
Mick: Yeah it does Paddy but is it really shi*te? 

Paddy has a taste. 

Paddy: Oh yes this has to be sh*te. 
Mick: You reckon? 
Paddy: I'm totally sure now Mick. It tastes disgusting. It looks like sh*te, it smells like sh*te and it tastes like sh*te. I'm tellin' you Mick that is sh*te!
Mick: That was lucky Paddy, we could've stood in that.


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

:lol: ohhhhh very funny, Andy explained it to me and I still didn't laugh so there!!!! and this one is about as old as me, and believe me that's old   

Anyway hope someone reports you, that'll teach you for picking on me :lol: :lol: 

Mandy


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
nice to get up to a chuckle.

dave p


----------



## Freddiebooks (Aug 9, 2008)

They had a very lucky escape.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Just goes to show that the old ones are not always the best.

Jokes, that is!


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

*Do you smoke?..*

Hi..

Made me larf.. :lol: :lol:


----------

